
Secretive energy startup backed by Bill Gates achieves solar breakthrough - chris_overseas
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/11/19/business/heliogen-solar-energy-bill-gates/index.html
======
perl4ever
How could "AI" possibly be relevant to something as cut-and-dried as focusing
a set of mirrors?

Also, Bill Gross? Formerly of PIMCO?

